# Amazon Classical Music Forum is defunct



## KenOC

I guess it can be said now. Amazon this afternoon deactivated its discussion forums, including its venerable Classical Music forum. Many members here also posted there, some (like myself) for many years. We will remember that forum fondly.

Sadly, Amazon made the forums very difficult to find quite a while ago and seriously neglected their upkeep, evidently hoping this would reduce their use. The strategy worked, especially with the Classical Music forum, where members simply passing on from old age reduced participation over time. At the end, though, it was still a comfortable little community, though something of an inbred one.

We can expect more new members from there. For them I have set up a thread in the Community Forum:

http://www.talkclassical.com/51845-thread-refugees.html


----------



## Antiquarian

So, I take it, any postings that may have been made there, all the invaluable discussions, and valuable resources are gone...such a shame. It's almost as if a historical document had been destroyed.


----------



## KenOC

Looks like most everything is still there, though the "search" function disappeared some time ago. I'd guess that after Friday it'll simply be gone...to where words go after you say them.


----------



## Pesaro

Ken,

I was HB for Amazon. I changed my name to Pesaro here. Nice to see a familiar name.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I remember the UK site's classical forum well despite posting very little on there myself. Some very knowledgeable and helpful members there when the site flourished and thankfully few examples of the kind of trolling and/or smug, cliquey posting which turned Amazon's UK rock and music forums into complete disaster areas.


----------



## distantprommer

Well, it seems that the TC forum will now be the sole forum for me. I shall remain DistantPrommer.
I do hope more refugees of the Amazon forum come here. I enjoy reading all their posts. That community should remain as it is absorbed into TC.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Well I was never involved in their forum and was more or less oblivious to its existence. However, I was really aggravated when they took down these great lists comparing symphony cycles (LvB for example, one of which our own KenOC had produced). Also was ticked when they took away my category selection button from the search bar on their site by giving me a bad (IMO) cookie, using me as a Guinea pig. I complained and they would not fix it but said they were looking into it. I finally got it fixed by deleting cookies off my computer thanks to a tip by a TC member.


----------



## Itullian

Very sad to see it go. I didn't post much but read it every day.
I hope the posters will come here.


----------



## palJacky

I haven't posted there in about 6 months....

Not like I have been posting a lot here either.


----------



## Sloe

Appearantly amazon don´t like forums since they also closed the forums on IMDB.


----------



## Larkenfield

Nice to see some familiar names here. It’s a shame that the Amazon classical forum and its treasure trove of posts will be dumped on Friday. But until then it’s still possible to copy some of the posts that one might like or have put a great deal of time in. I felt better after doing that and I wish Amazon well. Sometimes change is good, and actually I’ve been in the mood for it. If I had one wish now it would be that there’s a special section for the Amazon expatriates to congregate on TC. After all, some were on that Ammy forum for almost 10 years and many of their posts were brilliant and informative. Best wishes to all and I look forward to seeing more familiar names.


----------



## KenOC

Gone, gone, gone. When you try to access the Amazon Classical Music Forum, here's what you get as of tonight.


----------



## KenOC

These are the new Amazon members that have shown up here this week (some earlier). There may be errors because I have to depend on memory. Talk Classical handle followed by Amazon handle.

Angelo Mandillo, AB Mandillo
distantprommer, Distant Prommer
Jlspinks, J Spinks
Larkenfield, Larkenfield
MusicBear88, Thomas B Dawkins
Pesaro, HB
Phil in Magnolia, Phil (not) in Magnolia
Philoctetes, Vaughan Otter
Ras, Rasmus
Robert Pickett, Cute ‘n Cuddly Bartok
St Omer, Saint Omer


----------



## KJ von NNJ

KenOC,

In response to your opening post on this thread I want to voice my appreciation for you over the years on amazon. For all the games and interesting exchanges, thanks.

PS, Yeah, I know the handle is a bit weird. I was thinking of all sorts of things. Some which made me sound like a pretentious ponce. But, it's best to stick with the facts. The NNJ has to do with location. The von? Well heck, everyone is from somewhere.
I look forward to posting with you again. Peace, KJM.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Larkenfield,

Your eloquence of prose is most welcome to this pilgrim's bleary eyes. I'm liking this site so far. The rules seem a bit daunting at first but I'm getting used to it. It's wonderful to see many familiar names in one shape or form. I'm looking forward to reading your posts and responding in kind. Prost!, KJ McGilp.


----------



## Larkenfield

KJ, I appreciate your kind words! I do my best to say something worthwhile... It's a new experience for me being on TC. I'm slowing learning how to find what I want even if it's not quite as easy as was on Amazon. But most certainly there's the same love of the music... I enjoy seeing the same familiar names as well and hope others will somehow still be able to be identified by their screen names. I was going to change mine to 'Rumpelstiltskin' but decided against it. Just kidding! See you around the TC neighborhood and I look forward to reading whatever you have to say. There's not a day that goes by that I'm somehow delving further into the music. The depth of it truly seems infinite. Sincerely, Lark


----------

